# Craftsman 5/24



## milliesdad (Nov 13, 2013)

Just bought. Needs some work, but I can't find a parts diagram for this -model number 536-8848210. It's a 5 hp-24 in cut with tracks instead of wheels. 

Need the auger bearings and some other misc parts. 

The other problem is the engine sticker is gone.

Any advise is appreciated.


----------

